# Do you like to fight? WHY?!?!?



## sopraisso (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi everyone again.
Lets go straight to the point: I love fighting. And I believe Ive been liking it before I have a hint on why I do.
Today, I believe its in my blood.
Because, oh well. Assuming we are descendants, lets say, of people that had to hunt animals and fight predators and rival individuals or groups to survive. Those who didnt enjoy the action just wouldnt survive to have a brood. So, making it in these terms, were children only of the ones who were ready to fight. We have will for fighting in our blood. To me this even helps to explain why men tend to enjoy it more often than women (I dont mean women dont or cant enjoy it, of course): it should be due to the fact that the ancestors would leave the duties of fighting to the men of the primitive group.
So I love martial art, and its much more than fighting, but maybe I have a primitive instinct of willing to fight! And I even believe all in all its the main reason Ive chosen a martial art instead of, for example, yoga. That also seems why Im always so concerned in not only practicing at the dojang, but in really being able to fight, for real, even if I will never do it.
I hope some dont get me wrong believing Im some kind of sexist. Im just trying to interpret it in biological terms. And off course, I assume I can be wrong.
So what do you people think of that?

P.S.: Hey, Manny! Greetings to the Pan American Guadalajara Games!!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 14, 2011)

I like to fight.  Nothing like it!


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Oct 14, 2011)

sopraisso said:


> Assuming we are descendants, lets say, of people that had to hunt animals and fight predators and rival individuals or groups to survive. Those who didnt enjoy the action just wouldnt survive to have a brood. So, making it in these terms, were children only of the ones who were ready to fight. We have will for fighting in our blood.



Man is very poor at fighting compared to say a similarly sized tiger.  So why has mankind overpopulated the planet, and some tigers are almost extinct?? Thinking!  So I read your post and I think  "..people had to THINK to survive..."  Hence I don't agree that fighting was that critical to survival.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Oct 14, 2011)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> Man is very poor at fighting compared to say a similarly sized tiger.  So why has mankind overpopulated the planet, and some tigers are almost extinct?? Thinking!  So I read your post and I think  "..people had to THINK to survive..."  Hence I don't agree that fighting was that critical to survival.


I couldnt agree more. Our brain is what sets us apart from other animals. If humans had to rely on fighting skills we would have died off thousands of years ago. Sharks, tigers, lions, crocodiles, panthers, wild dogs, gorillas, bears etc etc would tear a human a new one in a fight. I see 'fighting' as primitive and like to think we have moved on past that. When I see two grown men having a 'fight' I honestly find it funny and stupid at the same time. I hate to fight with a passion. Dont get me wrong, if I have to fight and there is literally no other option, I will fight and fight hard, but realistically there are very few times in modern life where a human has no option but to fight. I am 37 years of age and have been in 2 fights in my life (both 20 years ago), and I honestly felt like a goose once the fight was over. In a nutshell, no I dont like to fight, in fact I hate fighting, and avoid it at all costs.


----------



## sopraisso (Oct 14, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> I couldnt agree more. Our brain is what sets us apart from other animals. If humans had to rely on fighting skills we would have died off thousands of years ago. Sharks, tigers, lions, crocodiles, panthers, wild dogs, gorillas, bears etc etc would tear a human a new one in a fight. I see 'fighting' as primitive and like to think we have moved on past that. When I see two grown men having a 'fight' I honestly find it funny and stupid at the same time. I hate to fight with a passion. Dont get me wrong, if I have to fight and there is literally no other option, I will fight and fight hard, but realistically there are very few times in modern life where a human has no option but to fight. I am 37 years of age and have been in 2 fights in my life (both 20 years ago), and I honestly felt like a goose once the fight was over. In a nutshell, no I dont like to fight, in fact I hate fighting, and avoid it at all costs.



I agree with you and with Gwai Lo Dan in some extent.
But also you have to see I'm not only talking about fighting against other animals (although I believe that could've even been important, too).
Note  there was a long way our current culture, and before it was built,  there was a time when really one man would fight the other for food, for  a place to live and, surely, for women. Just like other animals,  including primates, do. In this case intelligence wouldn't be important?  Certainly. But I don't think we can deny the were -- many -- physical  fights. And anyway, fighting with intelligence doesn't mean not fighting!

I'm  not an apologist of people brawling around. I defend non-violence in  every possible situation. But I believe there is an agressive aspect of  our instinct, and it also serves to explain many stupid actions of  people nowadays. I just believe it has a natural cause. And more, I  believe we, who practice martial arts, have found a good way to express  this natural instinct, and making it become a good thing instead of a  bad.

Some days ago I was talking to a friend who was starting  training martial arts, and he said self-defense was an important aspect  to consider. I thought about it, and today I come to the conclusion that  I don't exactly need to learn to defend myself. Not in a common sense  way. I wouldn't dare to bare-handed fight an armed person. I shouldn't  fight in every occasion I had a chance to run.

I'm not a LEO,  when would I really need to apply self-defense knowledge? Maybe there  would be a time in life, but I doubt fighting would be the best  available option (in most cases there would be too many risks). Even if  it were, such a situation seem to be more unlikely to happen than any  other danger situation in my life.

Unfortunately, I have never attempted to learn first aids like cardiopulmonary resuscitation or Heimlich manouver.  These are self-defenses I believe I could need some day. So why do I  opt for learning a martial art, instead? I believe there is another  reason, and honestly I believe "self-defense" is just a frequent  illusion.

Anyway, off course there are million other benefits in martial arts other than self-defense (the most uncertain one), but I think there are other attractive aspects in it.


----------



## ralphmcpherson (Oct 14, 2011)

Even fighting against other people for food, shelter, women etc became irrelevent a long time ago. People started using their brain and realised it gets you further than fists would. Basically, smart people ended up with more money and with more money they didnt have to fight. The 'brawlers' died off, the rich had better food, clothes, shelter etc and lived longer healthier lives and could procreate and because of their wealth their children had a better chance of survival. This went on for thousands of years to the point where it could be argued those that didnt fight and used their brain rather than brawn won the battle of 'survival of the fittest'. Even human vs human, the one with the most brains generally wins out.


----------



## sopraisso (Oct 14, 2011)

ralphmcpherson said:


> Even fighting against other people for food, shelter, women etc became irrelevent a long time ago. People started using their brain and realised it gets you further than fists would. Basically, smart people ended up with more money and with more money they didnt have to fight. The 'brawlers' died off, the rich had better food, clothes, shelter etc and lived longer healthier lives and could procreate and because of their wealth their children had a better chance of survival. This went on for thousands of years to the point where it could be argued those that didnt fight and used their brain rather than brawn won the battle of 'survival of the fittest'. Even human vs human, the one with the most brains generally wins out.



If you permit me to respond once again, I agree with your general idea, but...
I  believe the fact that fighting other people for food, shelter or woman  have become irrelevant _doesn't mean it was not relevant at a time. And  in that time, only the ones who fought survived and, more important, had  their children. _All the following people were descendant of those first  who fought. I agree with most of what you said. Of course the most  brains tend to win. Even in this case, as I said before, it's fighting  with brains, but still fighting.
Anyway, the brains, but I don't  believe it was always like that. If there was a single momment in  pre-history where it wasn't just intelligence what decided a fight, so  after that, all the people have descended from the "fighters".
By the  way, even nowadays unfortunately it's not always the most brains who  "wins", in some places and circumstances. I'm not only talking about  wars (I reffer actually most to a time much earlier than organized  wars).
Also, for the ones who believe evolution theory (I can't  assume everyone does, off course), we may have inherited such instincts  from other species, and it just remained there in human species.
Again, I don't mean we have to focus our agressivity in gratuitous violence. Martial arts are a great way to deal with it.


----------



## NSRTKD (Oct 14, 2011)

As a woman, this topic is really interesting to me. I like to fight so that I know I can defend myself or my children should fighting become necessary. But I also like to watch MEN fight. I like to watch them duke it out and use their muscles aggressively. If my instinct to protect my kids from forces I haven't encountered yet still run strong even though I no longer need to know how to protect them from plundering enemy villages,  then I can assume that the reason I like to watch men fight because on some ancient level of my instinct, they are showing me they can still defend my home and kids and hunt us good food. Look at it this way: men still like breasts even though a lot of women don't breastfeed their babies anymore. It used to be that breasts meant your children would survive, and now we have replacement options for that, but you don't see men in the supermarket drooling over bottles and formula just because it is another way for babies to survive. Nothing replaces the original lol!! We were designed for survival, and just because the NEED to fight to survive has dwindled doesn't mean our instinctive drive to be able to do so when necessary has disappeared. Part of being a long surviving species is not giving up on things that have helped you survive in the past.I like fighting because it is natural to like fighting, and because it gives me confidence that I can protect my family, whether a man is around to do it for me or not.


----------



## Buka (Oct 14, 2011)

Man is the most violent creature ever to inhabit the earth. I wonder how many people have died at the hands of another since the dawn of man? While we have progressed into societies, the violence hasn't really left. (I'm just glad there aren't a lot of lions and tigers around who drink beer. )

Also, violence, has become a form of entertainment.  In sport, film and literature. It seems to do well, too. We seem to see the acting of it all the time. Kind of hard to channel surf, go to the movies or a bookstore and not see it. Or at least find it if you look.

Maybe the saturation of it has brought out something from inside many of us. Maybe it's natural in our DNA, I don't really know. But when you train in Martial Arts, you become better at it. Or at least better at dealing with it. Think back to before you ever took your first class. Probably a little different in your ability to deal with another who might bring a fight/violence into your life. Maybe that difference is what makes it fun in practice. We get a higher skill set, a certain peace of mind knowing that we can do things we weren't able to do before.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> Man is very poor at fighting compared to say a similarly sized tiger. So why has mankind overpopulated the planet, and some tigers are almost extinct?? Thinking! So I read your post and I think "..people had to THINK to survive..." Hence I don't agree that fighting was that critical to survival.



That means we fight but we fight sneakily, we are slyer than the animals so we win.

I like fighting, not just to defend myself etc I like the whole thing of pitting yourself against someone to see who will win, In MMA it's not brawn that wins, it's brains and techniques, physical chess. I like watching people fight, not just men, I hate this thing that women shouldn't fight. Believe me there's been plenty of fights over men!

There is still a need in people even in this day and age of relatively easy living to prove themselves, fighting sports and very pyhsical games like rugby are hugely popular with men and women playing all over the world in these types of sports.


----------



## Earl Weiss (Oct 15, 2011)

I like to spar because I consider it a mental and physical challenge like a physicl chess match. 

Within certain parameters sparring is a "fair" contest 

Sparring is not fighting. I don't like to fight.  If you are in a "Fair" fight things have already gone horribly wrong.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2011)

Earl Weiss said:


> I like to spar because I consider it a mental and physical challenge like a physicl chess match.
> 
> Within certain parameters sparring is a "fair" contest
> 
> Sparring is not fighting. I don't like to fight. If you are in a "Fair" fight things have already gone horribly wrong.



If all else fails and you end up in a 'fight' fighting fair is the last thing you should do. I don't and never would fight fair in a non competitive fight situation.


----------



## seasoned (Oct 15, 2011)

Liking to fight could lend itself to an aggressive nature. The human being has an innate nature to survive, which allows us at times and certain circumstances to protect ourselves and others if need be. 

While teaching people to fight, I tell them we learn to fight so we won't have to fight. This concept helps us to distinguish between a pure self defense situation and a mere reaction to an aggressive act.


----------



## Gwai Lo Dan (Oct 15, 2011)

sopraisso said:


> Note  there was a long way our current culture, and before it was built,  there was a time when really one man would fight the other for food, for  a place to live and, surely, for women....


I am sure it is still true in high school today! haha.  In general society, people treat a strong 250 weightlifter differently than a 125 marathon runner....whether I agree with it is irrelevant because it IS reality.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm afraid I do have an aggressive nature which of course is keep under control at all times! As someone said 'a lady never starts a fight...but there's nothing wrong with finishing it!'


----------



## Jenna (Oct 15, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> I'm afraid I do have an aggressive nature which of course is keep under control at all times! As someone said 'a lady never starts a fight...but there's nothing wrong with finishing it!'


I am with you Tez! Fighting is therapy to me  

When done *as part of one's martial art in a controlled ring or dojo* fighting it is comradely (sisterly / brotherly).  We are all friends afterwards, yes? 

Fighting it is exercise for the mind and fighting encourages us to utilise our physical equipment as it was designed to be used.  We do not grow old with the others, we grow older with strength and suppleness and faculties that the others keep through luck and not through effort.

Fighting can alleviate stress and fighting can brighten one's mood.  Fighting is an antidepressant.  I know this.

Fighting can prepare us for real world confrontation, not only in a physical sense and but can enable us to tackle bullying and aggressive-natured workplace colleagues (or nastyass bosses) without such fear or reticence.  Fighting encourages confidence.

Fighting is not gratuitous, it teaches humility where we are the vanquished and it encourages magnanimity where we are victorious.

Fighting teaches strategy and tactics.  It is akin to chess and but with strikes as chess was also designed. 

Fighting with a certain irony I think encourages compassion.  Who of us would ever bloody up or damage an opponent in the dojo without having immense compassion for their recovery and health, yes?

Fighting through one's martial art*** is good, that is my opinion.
_***other forms of fighting should be avoided for one's own good._​


----------



## msmitht (Oct 15, 2011)

I say the more primitive the mind the more you like to fight. The more advanced the mind, or the more learned, the less fighting will occur.(unless it is against someone really annoying)


----------



## StudentCarl (Oct 15, 2011)

I like to win when I'm competing for anything. I'd always rather win without fighting. I like training to win, and sparring is fun.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 15, 2011)

msmitht said:


> I say the more primitive the mind the more you like to fight. The more advanced the mind, or the more learned, the less fighting will occur.(unless it is against someone really annoying)



I'm alright then, the only people I 'fight' are annoying well actually they are criminals so that's fine. 

However, several well educated, erudite, thoughtful people I know are also people who like to fight so I wouldn't say it's a primitive mind that makes you like fighting.
http://www.martialedge.com/articles...rs/interview-with-bodog-fighter-rosie-sexton/


----------



## sopraisso (Oct 15, 2011)

_


Earl Weiss said:



			[...] Sparring is not fighting. I don't like to fight.  If you are in a "Fair" fight things have already gone horribly wrong.
		
Click to expand...




seasoned said:



			Liking to fight could lend itself to an aggressive nature. [...]
		
Click to expand...




StudentCarl said:



			I like to win when I'm competing for  anything. I'd always rather win without fighting. I like training to  win, and sparring is fun.
		
Click to expand...




msmitht said:



			I say the more primitive the mind the more you  like to fight. The more advanced the mind, or the more learned, the less  fighting will occur.(unless it is against someone really  annoying)
		
Click to expand...

_*Let me make something clear here. When I talk about fighting here, I'm talking about sparring, too.* It's fighting in general, not in strict sense. I would hardly defend the idea of people liking to fight in strict sense, because off course nowadays (fortunately) most people don't like to fight. And, when I talk about fighting in a general sense, I guess I can notice the majority here of people enjoy it.

Why do we enjoy playing video-games (well, at least some do)? Why have we enjoyed catch-and-run plays when children? I believe it's all in our instincts. Those activities kind of deceive our brains making it feel like we were doing the real thing. The real thing? Well, hardly, but something closer to it. And that's why fighting themes are enjoyed for everyone. The whole plot of appreciated historical human dramas are about fighting somehow, and many times physical fighting. Come on, off course I'm not talking about really fighting to injure some other person.

Anyway, I do believe we have a primitive nature, primitive aspects of our mind, and I think denying that could even be just like filling a pressure cooker. Instead, we can deal with that, focusing those primitive aspects in healthy habits, and controlling them.



Jenna said:


> _
> [...] Fighting it is exercise for the mind and fighting encourages us to utilise *our physical equipment as it was designed to be used.* [...]_
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NSRTKD (Oct 15, 2011)

msmitht said:


> I say the more primitive the mind the more you like to fight. The more advanced the mind, or the more learned, the less fighting will occur.(unless it is against someone really annoying)



Liking to fight isn't the same as going around making a lot of fights occur. Many people dislike fighting, yet end up in a lot of them, in my opinion THAT is the less advanced mind, rather than the mind that likes to fight and knows how to, but chooses nonviolence for problem-solving.


----------



## NSRTKD (Oct 15, 2011)

Gwai Lo Dan said:


> Man is very poor at fighting compared to say a similarly sized tiger. So why has mankind overpopulated the planet, and some tigers are almost extinct?? Thinking! So I read your post and I think "..people had to THINK to survive..." Hence I don't agree that fighting was that critical to survival.



In survival situations, I think that thinking is the most important part of fighting, not a seperate component to it.


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 16, 2011)

msmitht said:


> I say the more primitive the mind the more you like to fight. The more advanced the mind, or the _*more learned*_, the less fighting will occur.(unless it is against someone really annoying)



<shrugs> I have a MBA and hold a BS in Engineering and BA in Labor Relations.  I like to fight (er, spar or also train/compete against a resistant foe).


----------



## msmitht (Oct 16, 2011)

sopraisso said:


> *Let me make something clear here. When I talk about fighting here, I'm talking about sparring, too.* It's fighting in general, not in strict sense. I would hardly defend the idea of people liking to fight in strict sense, because off course nowadays (fortunately) most people don't like to fight. And, when I talk about fighting in a general sense, I guess I can notice the majority here of people enjoy it.Why do we enjoy playing video-games (well, at least some do)? Why have we enjoyed catch-and-run plays when children? I believe it's all in our instincts. Those activities kind of deceive our brains making it feel like we were doing the real thing. The real thing? Well, hardly, but something closer to it. And that's why fighting themes are enjoyed for everyone. The whole plot of appreciated historical human dramas are about fighting somehow, and many times physical fighting. Come on, off course I'm not talking about really fighting to injure some other person.Anyway, I do believe we have a primitive nature, primitive aspects of our mind, and I think denying that could even be just like filling a pressure cooker. Instead, we can deal with that, focusing those primitive aspects in healthy habits, and controlling them.


 let me be clear :sparring is not fighting. When you have a referee, scoring system and penalties it is called sport. When some jerk bumps into you, calls you various names and takes a swing at you, that is a fight.


----------



## msmitht (Oct 16, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> I have a MBA and hold a BS in Engineering and BA in Labor Relations.  I like to fight (er, spar or also train/compete against a resistant foe).


guess the little brain in all of us wins sometimes.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 16, 2011)

msmitht said:


> let me be clear :sparring is not fighting. When you have a referee, scoring system and penalties it is called sport. When some jerk bumps into you, calls you various names and takes a swing at you, *that is a fight*.



No, that's them making a big mistake


----------



## dancingalone (Oct 16, 2011)

msmitht said:


> guess the little brain in all of us wins sometimes.



Yes, it's called biological determinism.  %-}


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 16, 2011)

msmitht said:


> guess the little brain in all of us wins sometimes.


The Hypothalamus, you mean?
Yeah, it can be a very strong aspect of the Brain.


----------



## vikings827 (Oct 22, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> The Hypothalamus, you mean? Yeah, it can be a very strong aspect of the Brain.


   More like the limbic system.  Hypothalamus stimulates other glands in our bodies.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 23, 2011)

Its worth remembering that the Brain operates on one big, long, Cycle. And I assure you, the Hypothalamus plays a very, very big part in that Process. More so than just being a stimulant.



vikings827 said:


> More like the limbic system.  Hypothalamus stimulates other glands in our bodies.


"The hypothalamus and periaqueductal gray of the midbrain are the most critical areas controlling aggression in mammals, as shown in studies on cats, rats, and monkeys. These brain areas control the expression of all the behavioral and autonomic components of aggression in these species, including vocalization. They have direct connections with both the brainstem nuclei controlling these functions and areas such as the amygdala and prefrontal cortex.Electrical stimulation of the hypothalamus causes aggressive behavior[SUP][34][/SUP] the hypothalamus expresses receptors that help determine aggression levels based on their interactions with the neurotransmitters serotonin and vasopressin.[SUP][35]"

"[/SUP]The neurotransmitter vasopressin causes an increase in aggressive behavior when present in large amounts in the anterior hypothalamus (Delville et al. 1997). The effects of norepinephrine, cortisol, and other neurotransmitters are still being studied."

"The hypothalamus affects the endocrine system and governs emotional behavior, such as anger and sexual activity. Most of the hypothalamic hormones generated are distributed to the pituitary via the hypophyseal portal system.[SUP][11][/SUP] The hypothalamus maintains homeostasis; this includes a regulation of blood pressure, heart rate, and temperature."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMrPlCDGUwo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PMrPlCDGUwo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SS_qMHPI0XM

http://science.howstuffworks.com/environmental/life/human-biology/fear2.htm

http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/begin/cells/fight_flight/

http://www.ehow.com/list_6907783_parts-brain-involved-fight-flight.html


----------



## vikings827 (Oct 23, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Its worth remembering that the Brain operates on one big, long, Cycle. And I assure you, the Hypothalamus plays a very, very big part in that Process. More so than just being a stimulant.
> 
> 
> "The hypothalamus and periaqueductal gray of the midbrain are the most critical areas controlling aggression in mammals, as shown in studies on cats, rats, and monkeys. These brain areas control the expression of all the behavioral and autonomic components of aggression in these species, including vocalization. They have direct connections with both the brainstem nuclei controlling these functions and areas such as the amygdala and prefrontal cortex.Electrical stimulation of the hypothalamus causes aggressive behavior[SUP][34][/SUP] the hypothalamus expresses receptors that help determine aggression levels based on their interactions with the neurotransmitters serotonin and vasopressin.[SUP][35]"
> ...


You are correct, hypothalamus mostly is an activator. Not the source.


----------



## vikings827 (Oct 23, 2011)

Do you teach biology??


----------



## vikings827 (Oct 23, 2011)

vikings827 said:


> You are correct, hypothalamus mostly is an activator. Not the source.


 ie, the stimulus is in the form of trophic hormones sent to various physical etities as you described. The emotional reaction of the stimulus varies from individual to individual. The core of the emotional reaction is limbic.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 23, 2011)

vikings827 said:


> ie, the stimulus is in the form of trophic hormones sent to various physical etities as you described. The emotional reaction of the stimulus varies from individual to individual. The core of the emotional reaction is limbic.


I see the Issue here -- Were looking at this differently.

The Hypothalamus is an Activator, yes. But what youve said is that the Lymbic System, rather, is the Initiator, and therefore the Source.

What Im saying, is that the Lymbic System has no care for Emotion, or Feeling. It is Triggered by a Feeling, and in turn activates the Hypothalamus, and a couple of other things. The Hypothalamus then creates the Chain Reactions all over the Body. And those parts of the Body are what do anything.

Youre narrowing that down to "The Lymic System Starts It", and Im narrowing it down to "The Hypothalamus Creates The Effect, Essentially".


Also, why would I need to teach Biology?
Do you have to be Teaching MA in order to be able to have a pretty good idea of what youre talking about?


----------



## vikings827 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> I see the Issue here -- Were looking at this differently.
> 
> The Hypothalamus is an Activator, yes. But what youve said is that the Lymbic System, rather, is the Initiator, and therefore the Source.
> 
> ...



No you don't have to be teaching MA to have a very good idea of what you are talking about. You are correct. And you are also correct we are looking at this differently. I liked our discussion.


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 24, 2011)

vikings827 said:


> No you don't have to be teaching MA to have a very good idea of what you are talking about. You are correct. And you are also correct we are looking at this differently. I liked our discussion.


As did I, My Good Man


----------



## vikings827 (Oct 28, 2011)

I don't want to kill this thread. The question is a great one. I love to fight because it gives me a great outlet for sitting on my rear end all day.  My younger brother got me back into it. I had a 35 year layoff, and have been at it again for a year.


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 28, 2011)

do I like to fight?  NO

Why?  Cause it Hurts


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 29, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> do I like to fight? NO
> 
> Why? Cause it Hurts



Perhaps you're not doing it right?


----------



## Cyriacus (Oct 29, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> do I like to fight?  NO
> 
> Why?  Cause it Hurts


Yeah, youre doing it wrong


----------



## ballen0351 (Oct 29, 2011)

Cyriacus said:


> Yeah, youre doing it wrong



Naa im just getting older and dont heal as fast


----------



## Em MacIntosh (Oct 29, 2011)

Admittedly, nothing makes me feel more alive than standing on a pile of my vanquished foes.

Fighting inspires anxiousness, hightened sensitivity and promotes high levels of adrenaline due to the very real possibility of danger.  If you're repeatedly familiarized with the feeling of desperation you may become more "comfortable" with it or even rely on the physical reactions thereof...perhaps even enjoy it.  While bungee jumping and fighting both have the  possibility of danger in common, the whole purpose of fighting is to make it go wrong for the other guy.

I enjoy the rush of fighting.  Time slows down, sensitivity to minutia goes into overdrive and adrenaline makes me feel like I have superpowers.  Of course I enjoy it.  It's also one of the few areas I feel I have some raw talent in.  
The best feeling comes from their surprise when you suddenly and ferociously overpower them and they thought you were easy pickings.  They started it and you finished it.  You're the man.  You're the righteous hero.  You get the respect.  Your peers will lift you upon their shoulders and sing songs in your honor for generations. 

Then I use my brain.  We underestimate how fragile or how durable the human body can be, ours and our opponents'.  We know better than to trust it'll be a fair fight.  You just come off looking like a showoff or a freak that lost their temper...or an exposed wannabe.

I like to spar hard with no equipment but it's sparring.  It stops when one of us says so.  

Never engage in a duel.  It always escalates.  Operate under the assumption that there is no honor.

There's nothing wrong with admitting you enjoy it.  Understand what it is you enjoy though and understand where it puts you on your own moral compass.  I enjoy money but I'm not about to rob someone.  I think most of us can understand that.

I think fighting's barbaric, but it forces you to confront yourself.


----------



## lifespantkd (Nov 7, 2011)

One thought I have in reading this thread is that the terms "fight" and "liking" need to be defined, as they mean different things to different people in the martial arts. For example, a martial artist may greatly enjoy watching or participating in a rule-controlled sparring match but would be abhorred by the brutality of any number of real-life violent conflicts, particularly those that involve maiming or killing. 

Among our human needs is a need to use our bodies physically. Unfortunately, modern lifestyles are, on average, far too inactive to meet this need. And, while all of us experience the hormonal cascade (e.g., adrenalin, cortisol) of our fight-flight-freeze response quite frequently to perceived threats that do not actually endanger us in modern life (e.g., a frustrating workplace conflict related to the management of a project), our cultural training often prohibits our engaging in the immediate and intense physical exertion that would burn off those stress hormones. Taekwondo (and other martial arts) offers generally well-mannered people the delayed chance to engage in that intense physical exertion. The resulting improvement in how we feel after a good sparring match can quite naturally leave us with the sense that we "like fighting." And, as others have commented, many of us value knowing how to defend ourselves and take pride in our increasing skill to do so. Of course, there are also practitioners whose life experiences have contributed to high levels of aggression and/or who become addicted to the adrenalin of an actually dangerous fight and/or who have been culturally indoctrinated to like violence by repeat exposure to violence in the media or who have been psychologically damaged to pathologically like violence from growing up in a profoundly abusive environment, and so on. So, there can be what I would consider both healthy and unhealthy "liking" of "fighting." I think this is why traditional Taekwondo schools emphasize the philosophy underlying the art: it protects the practitioner (and society) from the effects of an unhealthy liking of fighting. Given the strong role of culture in the experience of and expression of aggression, and given anthropological studies of peaceful indigenous societies, I think there's more going on than just innate biology.


----------



## mastercole (Nov 8, 2011)

Fighting against another being is a competition against that being, whether it is a tiger or a human. Some person's may rise to the occasion, or occasions, and begin to have some skill at fighting. What they then experience is the same thing the soccer, football or other sports athletes experience.  Some call it being in the "zone".

Once that has been experienced, certain personalities will become addicted to that experience, they may find they like it.  This too is for the few, not the many.


----------



## Buka (Nov 8, 2011)

"Fighting" and "sparring/training" are as different as ice cream and asparagus. When you spar someone better than you, it's like Christmas morning.

When you fight someone better than you it's like getting your ----- stuck in your zipper.


----------

